# Which army is the least commonly played?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm guessing the most commonly played is something like Warriors of Chaos or Lizardmen, but I'm wondering which army is the least commonly played?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

where im at i rarely see ogres, vamps, and dark elves


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Where i am - Skaven (im shocked as well), Ogres and Tomb Kings.

For some reason everyone and there mum's at my LHC seems to be doing Empire... i wonder why?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never seen a TK army since I started playing... and only ever seen 1. Other then that I rarely see beastmen, which is a shame (I was 50-50 for WE/beastmen at the start of 8th but I went for WE because beastmen dont have half the models).


----------



## aireoth (Jan 24, 2011)

Where I am, lizardmen and TK are the least played (I've only ever fought them twice), followed by Ogres and Beastmen (four battles), then Dark Elves (six). 

Most played are Empire and High Elves (seems like every battle), followed by Skaven, Vampire and chaos.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The least played army in my area is Beast Men, by far. I've literally only seen them played once.

Aside from them there aren't many people who play Ogres (besides me ^_^), Tomb Kings, or Orcs & Goblins (which is a bit surprising).

The most common armies in my area are Dark Elves, Lizardmen, Chaos Warriors, and Vampire Counts (for some reason, there's a large number of very good VC players around here).

All in all, it looks like Tomb Kings is the army that's appearing in everyone's list of 'least played'.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Dogs of war and Chaos dwarfs at my group... im the only one that has pulled the DOW army off its shelf hear.. and only one other player besides me has pulled the Chaos Dwarfs off there shelf, (and there the ones not fully painted). wood elves would be in there as well but as soon as i paint all the beefing up models for the units im sure they will get there time on the table


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone round here plays lizards, dark elves, high elves (though there must be at least 1 hidden somewhere, otherwise where did all the starter box elves vanish to), empire, ogres, wood elves, daemons, warriors of chaos and beastmen, so there most unpopular (unless these people just never bring them out)

I've seen 1 goblin, vampire, brettonia, dwarf (but its gunline so it always loses) and skaven army

and 2 tomb king armies I think, so by that they would be most popular


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

In my area its Beastmen and Tombkings... Beastmen to the point that my local store barely stocks any of them, and Tombkings, to the point that the majority of the boxes for them get sunbleached.

Surprisingly, in my area, our store goes through quite a few battalion boxes of Ogres... though I've only ever run into one other player of them in store.

Typically though, we do have alot of High Elf and Skaven bandwagon jumpers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomb Kings and Beastmen. Beastmen lost all flavour in 7th, and Tomb Kings are just shitty ranged Vampires, basically.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Brettonia and Ogres.

Most played is probably Dark Elves.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

at my hobbyshop its Beast men and Ogres.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

In my area I rarely see Brettonions or Chaos Daemons. See at least 1 of every other army on a regular basis.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I've literally never seen anyone playing Tomb Kings, and I only know of one guy who plays Beastmen.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Granted, I haven't played fantasy in a while - but the last few armies I saw on the field were: Warriors of chaos, tomb kings, chaos daemons, ogres, and beastmen. Though two of my closest friends had beastmen and tomb kings, so that skews my experience.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont see many tomb kings or vampire counts.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

losing Marks of Chaos and Shaggoths hurt our (beastmen) popularity.

Not many people know what to expect from beasts, as we're new-ish (well, revamped for this edition) and not very popular.
I think I've played against one beastman player....and that was a friendly 1k game for some one starting out.
I see TK and ogres a ton.
odd i suppose


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> where im at i rarely see ogres, vamps, and dark elves


All 3 are very popular at my club.

Clearly everyone will vary in their answers depending on where they play.

As such, I rarely see:
Tomb Kings
Chaos Dwarves
Beastmen


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Odd one of the better players at my local is tomb kings.....
Tho the ones people play are wood elves and dark elves, tomb kings, lizardmen and WoC players.....


----------

